# Narrow cervical canal and tilted uterus



## gilmore85

Had an HSG yesterday which failed as the consultant says I have a narrow cervical canal and couldn't get the catheter through. I'm just hoping that there are some success stories from anyone that has had this as to be honest this is the first I've even heard of this. All through the talks it was about seeing if my tubes are blocked and it turns out they couldn't even get there!!

He also asked if I get heavy periods as this is a sign of it but I dont think i get heavy periods but silly i question how would I know if its heavy if its just a normal one to me :shrug:

I've been left with more questions than I had before I went in and doesnt look like I am going to get any answers from them until I have a my follow up appointment in September!

To top it all off I was advised the week before that my uterus is tilted backwards!! So what should have been a straightforward ultrasound turned into an internal scan :wacko:

Very frustrated right now.


----------



## gilmore85

Anyone else had this feeling completely alone right now


----------



## Twinklewoo

Hello! 
I don't know much about the canal thingymebob, but I have also been told I have a tilted cervix. Apparently this does not affect fertility, but I did read somewhere that instead of tilting your pelvis up whilst lying on your back with a pillow under your bum after doing the deed, a better position is to be on your front with your bum in the air! 

Not sure this is gospel though, would be interested to see if anyone else has heard this. 

I am sure what you have is perfectly normal, just not so common. I expect loads of people have it without even knowing, it is just us lot who get to know that part of our bodies so intimately! 
xx


----------



## gilmore85

Thank you!

I'm kinda hoping that maybe I wasn't as relaxed as they like you to be and that was why they couldn't get it through :shrug:

Might try lying on my front a few times, cant do any harm I suppose


----------



## RKW

Hi, I have a normal uterus but also a narrow cervical canal. My surgeon opened it and stitched it during my laparoscopy and Hysroscopy. I am very unsure of the reason for it being narrow and effect it has on TTC. But I suppose it must have been worth his while to widen it. 
I find it confusing though as if you can get a period through it, then surey sperm can swim up it! As sperm are tiny! But maybe this is about increasing quantity up there.
Sorry cant be of more help x


----------



## wonderstars

Narrow canal and tilted cervix AND uterus over here! My gynecologist tried for 20 minutes to insert the catheter, then stood next to me and said "this is the first time in 20 years I haven't been able to put a catheter through". Next up? HSG under conscious sedation. Still took the radiologist 20 minutes to get in too. Eventually they did (after lots and lots of drugs).

I know some say as long as you get a period, sperm can get up there but I'm still iffy on that (or maybe I want to remain iffy so I some hope for IUI!)

I have my first fertility specialist appointment soon so I'll see what the RE says!

Good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## Hope1409

I sure feel alone and confused too with my HSG results. no prob with the uterus or cervix but my tubes are hydrosalpinx...my left more than the right. BUT my right tube is open and the left one is not guaranteed that its 100% open or blocked. I always thought if the tubes are hydrosalpinxed, then they are blocked with fluid?? Really, its like WTF does that mean...sorry for the language! It's just his report is contradictory. My ob basically said to try 2 more cycles then i have to see an RE to discuss ivf.


----------



## Just_married

When I had my hsg the doc tried for awhile and said catheter wasn't going in, then he said 'I can try something' and 5 sharp nippy minutes later he said the catheter was in. Whatever he had to do, he said I wd have more bleeding and cramping than usual after an hsg and I was a bit shocked at how much tbh, although it only lasted for half an hour.

I didn't get a chance to ask him or my own fs if that meant it's more difficult for sperm to get in then. I don't know who or what to do about it either. I'm thinking if I tried iui wd they even be able to do it or wd it be pointless as I'd have bleeding & cramping straight after it, not a good environment for egg or sperm.

I'm trying to console myself by remembering the position of the cervix is lower at ov and then again at af, and it's softer. I had hsg on day 8, in between af & ov so no reason for it to be low & soft. 

Also, probably tmi, but watched a docu about conception yrs ago and it spoke about female orgasm creating a downwards movemnt of cervix and creating an upwards vacuum effect drawing liquid into cervical canal. So if you can manage that soon after oh makes deposit then it should help! A fertility friendly lubricant might be a good idea too as it acts as a carrier, distributes swimmers more widely and increases chance of movement through canal.

Good luck! X

Good luck


----------



## StephieB

Yep, tilted awkward cervix here!! Took the doctor 45 minutes, 3 different sized catherters and 9 attempts to get it in place when I had my HSG, and even then he said he could 'just about' see that my tubes were fine. 

I asked him if it would cause any problems with TTC and he said not at all :flower:


----------



## gilmore85

the consultant told me he thinks thats the reason behind our difficulty to conceive and that I have to have surgery to correct it :shrug: won't find out for definate until my follow up appointment which has just been put back until october


----------



## kamelia

I know what you're going through, I was just told the same thing. 

I had my 2nd HSG this morning (the first one failed because the tech couldn't get the catheter in at all). However today my doctor came in to personally place it all the in...VERY, VERY PAINFUL and it took almost an hour, but she did it. Along with tilted uterus, I was told also have a narrow cervix. Oh joy!

So I have a question for you: I know you posted this a couple years back, but since then have you had any luck in conceiving? My husband and I are trying for our first child. A couple months back I suffered an ectopic pregnancy that ruptured and resulted in the removal of one of my fallopian tubes, but we're still trying to conceive. Am considering IVF, but would prefer a natural conception.

Please let me know if things started looking up for you.

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Lacroix

I had 2 failed hysteroscopies due to a cervical stenosis (narrow cervix). They couldn't get through with rigid scopes under GA, so they tried with a flexible scope with a tiny camera on it when I was conscious. Initially they couldn't get through but after some slightly painful jiggery pokery they manage change the route of the flexi scope to get through. Think I have a similar issue in terms of the tilt/angle so am going back in again in May for a full assessment and to try and treat a fibroid. 

There are things you can do to soften the cervix. I was give misoprostol before one op (causes period pain cramps but softens the cervix) and there are also herbal remedies to consider: evening primrose oil tablets (take one 3 times a day), and inserted as a suppository but only from d1 of cycle to ovulation. I read up on techniques they use elsewhere including laminar (seaweed) in the cervix to soften it too. I go for acupuncture which has really improved my 'flow' which had been clotty, and it has really helped ease bad period pain, probably due to my odd shape. 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## kamelia

I had a successful (pain-free) hysteroscopy last year when prescribed the misoprostol prior to having surgery to remove a couple polyps. Once they were removed we go pregnant within 7 months (but as I mentioned it was ectopic). However, it gave us hope!! Now that I know about my cervical stenosis, I might request cervix softening medication prior to any procedure involving a catheter (yesterday's HSG was an 8 on the pain scale, whereas a pap smear would be a zero.)

Thank you for the advice regarding the alternative medicine, acupuncture worked really well for my friend's fertility issues (she now has 2 boys). After talking some more to my doctor, I might look into it.

Thanks again and Good Luck to you!!
:)


----------



## Lacroix

And to you too! Keep me posted on how you get on


----------



## twill212

Just had a failed HSG today, as well. Most uncomfortable! The reproductive endocrinologist said that having a narrow cervix does not decrease chances of conceiving. I have regular periods that are exactly 28 days. So, all normal there! However, we have been TTC for over a year now. They are going to try again in another month and they said I will need to take some medication to soften my cervix and I will be dilated. So, don't worry, be positive. No matter what, there are things that can be done.


----------

